

Bitcoin and developing nations - nextparadigms
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/21/the-bitcoin-experiment/

======
nextparadigms
_"…but the developing world is another matter. Consider Zimbabwe, recently
plagued by hyperinflation so rampant that when I was last there prices doubled
every few weeks and gasoline could only be purchased on the black market with
hard currency. They’ve since given up and simply adopted foreign currency
wholesale. Meanwhile, mobile electronic payments are taking off in a big way
all over sub-Saharan Africa. It isn’t much of a stretch to imagine Zimbabwe in
ten years’ time—or a whole group of developing nations with a history of
crippling inflation—adopting a new currency that is independent,
incorruptible, and anti-inflationary by design"_

I think using Bitcoin in countries like Zimbabwe would be a great idea since
they have a huge problem with hyperinflation there, money becoming worthless
in days or even hours.

